# Aintree 2018



## suffolkmare (12 April 2018)

Might bite did well! Hope Definitely Reds jock is ok, horse looked like he enjoyed coming 2nd , Bristol de mai ran wellenough too


----------



## Fanatical (12 April 2018)

Pleasure to watch Might Bite. Such a top class horse. Jumps for fun and looks like he loves it. To come back after the race he had at Cheltenham shows how classy he is. Such a beautiful looking animal as well.


----------



## Clodagh (12 April 2018)

Why is Francesca Cumani wearing the Queen's cast off clothes?
Love Might Bite, gorgeous horse.


----------



## lar (12 April 2018)

I thought Nico rode him beautifully too. Very patient and not harassing him him at all. 

Interesting to hear Guy Disney's comments about the ground on the national course. I think I'll be looking for something lower in the handicap for Saturday.

Really sad about Littlebitluso.


----------



## Chiffy (13 April 2018)

Loved Might Bite yesterday.

Haha Clodagh, I thought FC was wearing one of my granddaughter&#8217;s cast off tiaras!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (13 April 2018)

Organising the office sweepstake and tearing my hair out at all the non runners that I'm then having to reallocate the reserves to!


----------

